# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ηχεία Αυτοκινήτου] midrange ηχεια

## dannykostas

Γεια σας και παλη εχω ενα ηχοσυστημα στο αυτοκινητο 2 καλα ηχεια μπροστα και  subwoofer πισω τα πισω ηχεια τα εχω βγαλει ολα καλα καλος ο ηχος απλα στα αφτια μου ακουγετε ενα κενο μεταξυ ηχειων και σαμπγουφερ ..... σκεφτικα να βαλω 2 ηχεια midrange στην πισω ταβλα για να γεμισει ηχο το αμαξι γιατι απο τα πσιλα ειμαστε πολυ καλα ..... θα κανω καλα η κανω βλακεια ???

----------


## windmill82

πες λιγο τι ηχεια εχεις μπροστα.

----------


## dannykostas

Μπροστα εχω αυτα http://www.kris-karras.gr/pioneer-ts-a171-ci.html τα οποια πεζουν με αυτον τον ενισχυτη http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU...eries/GM-6300F

----------


## windmill82

Κωστα νομιζω οτι ο συνδυασμος διαιρουμενα μπροστα - sub πισω ειναι μια σωστη επιλογη και μου φαινεται περιεργο που δεν καλυπτει ολο το φασμα. Μηπως πρεπει να παιξεις λιγο με τις ρυθμισεις? ισως να εχεις πολυ δυνατα το sub και να επισκιαζει τις αλλες συχνοτητες.Ισως παλι να εχεις υψωσει πολυ πριμα -μπασα απο την πηγη σου .
 Γενικα παντως με το θεμα ηχος και ειδικα στο αυτοκινητο δεν υπαρχει λαθος ή σωστο. Ειναι το τι θελει να ακουει ο καθενας . Οποτε ακομα και mid να βαλεις πισω , εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι ακυρο αλλα αυτος που θα το κρινει αυτο θα εισαι μονο εσυ.

----------


## dannykostas

Σκεφτομαι να βαλω 2 ηχεια πισω απλα να γεμιζει περισσοτερο με μουσικη το αυτοκινητο ....  ειναι 316 bmw  και καμπινα απο sub μας χωριζει μια λαμαρινα !!!

----------


## redpower

Καλημερα Κωστα.Το κενο που λες,πως το εννοεις?Μηπως διαπιστωνεις οτι το subwoofer καθυστερει το μπασο του σε σχεση με την υπολοιπη μουσικη? 'Η μηπως εννοεις οτι εχεις πολυ μπασο πισω και πολλα πριμα και λες το κενο στις μεσαιες συχντοτητες?

----------


## dannykostas

πολυ μπασο πισω και πολλα πριμα και λεω το κενο στις μεσαιες συχντοτητες    KΑλησπεραααα  !!!!

----------


## stelios_a

εγω ειμαι της αποψης πως οταν βαζεις ενα subwoofer πισω, τοτε μπροστα βαζεις ενα midrange και ενα ζευγαρι tweeter, 

τωρα απο εκει και περα τα ηχεια σου ειναι καλα . ειμαι σιγουρος πως ολα ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων

----------


## windmill82

Μην μπερδευουμε το midrange  με το midbass ή το woofer
To midrange ειναι ηχειο μεσων συχνοτητων , συνηθως δεν κατεβαινει πιο κατω απο 400hz  και ψηλα καλυπτει τυπικα , ως τα 10khz .
Το midbass - woofer ειναι μεγαφωνο χαμηλων , το κατω οριο του ειναι συνηθως στα 100hz ή και κατωτερο και το ανω οριο τυπικα φτανει τα 3-4khz
Στο bmw σου εχεις το σετακι woofer - tweeter της  pioneer το οποιο καλυπτει ΟΛΟ το φασμα των συχνοτητων ΕΚΤΟS απο τις πολυ χαμηλες , >100hz οπου εκει πυροβολαει το sub.
δεν βλεπω το λογο να τοποθετησεις midrange πουθενα . Θεωρω οτι πρεπει να ψαχτεις λιγο με τις ρυθμισεις. Αρχικα κλεισε εντελως το sub. O ηχος σου θα πρεπει να ειναι γεματος σε ολες τις συχνοτητες. Αν εκει σου λειπει κατι , παιξε με το equaliser και ενισχυσε ή μειωσε το φασμα που δεν σε ικανοποιει.
Αφου τελειωσεις με αυτο ξεκινα να ανεβαζεις το sub ωσπου να γεμισει η καμπινα με τις χαμηλες που δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν τα woofer της pioneer. Oχι υπερβολες στο μπασιδι! Χανει την ισορροπια!

----------


## klipsch78

Ξεκίνα ρυθμίσεις από την αρχή, τόσο στην πηγή όσο και στο σύστημα τελικός-υπογούφερ. Εάν βάλεις midbass θα τα κάνεις χειρότερα, δεδομένου ότι θα μπερδέψεις το υπάρχον σύστημά σου (και θες και αρκετά έξοδα).

----------

